# TMJ



## kate2 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does anybody else out there have TMJ (jaw popping, teeth grinding, etc)? I've had it since childhood, and my dentist pointed out that I have a bony buildup under my tongue from it. Weird. It's not that big a deal, but can give me pretty bad headaches in the morning (from grinding at night) and affects my sleep. There's no cure, so if anyone's tried anything that's actually helped, I'd much appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

My jaw usually feels sore. It's a lot worst when I'm under stress. I've heard you can buy a mouth guard to help, but I keep forgetting to look into it.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

I have TMJ and it sucks!!!!! I still haven't found anything that works. Nightguards are a waste of money, since I only clench my teeth during the day. Some dentists will give you an ugly splint that they expect you to wear all day...yeah, right. Acupuncture didn't work for me, and surgery is not an option since my jaw is not out of line. According to all of the dentists I've seen, relaxing and lowering stress is the answer. Gee thanks doc.
A few dentists have recommended physical therapy, and one even mentioned yoga (for the purpose of learning to relax myself). I don't have dental insurance, so none of the medical recommendations are possible right now.
The headaches are the worst. They bother me more than the pain in my jaw. 
So...I can sympathize, but I don't have any good advice for you except that I hope you find something that works. If you do, PLEASE POST!!!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Back when I had my braces on my orthodontist said I had TMJ. He never recommended anything, and I'm not even sure what it involves - I never looked it up. But I tend to clench my teeth a lot, especially when I'm nervous. Most of the time I don't even realize it, until my jaw starts to hurt, and then I notice what I'm doing.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I used to have TMJ. My jaw would pop every time I opened my mouth wide, and I could feel my jaw sliding out of alignment a little bit. Yuck. I tried the mouth guard. Not much of a difference from that. Internet articles were very negative. They said there is no cure, and in many cases TMJ is permanent. Happily, mine was not permanent. After several months, maybe a year, my jaw healed and I no longer have the problem. It just got better over time. Maybe that relaxation stuff is true, because I was going through a stressful time when I developed TMJ. As the stress eased up, my jaw got better.


----------



## kate2 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks guys, that's what I thought. I've looked into the mouth guards (after my dentist wanted me to spend $200 on one) and they actually do nothing to stop the grinding / jaw problems. I only grind at night - though I do catch myself clenching during the day. Mouth guards do protect your teeth, so if I can't figure anything else out, I'll eventually try one (though the $200 ones have no more empirical support than the cheap ones). I would look into biofeedback if I did it only during the day. I almost need something to turn off my jaw muscles during the night.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

whiteclouds said:


> Internet articles were very negative. They said there is no cure, and in many cases TMJ is permanent. Happily, mine was not permanent. After several months, maybe a year, my jaw healed and I no longer have the problem. It just got better over time. Maybe that relaxation stuff is true, because I was going through a stressful time when I developed TMJ. As the stress eased up, my jaw got better.


TMJ tends to come and go, at least for people who's jaw isn't out of alignment. I thnk physical therapy can help with that. And there is hope...I read an article recently that claims most TMJ cases disappear when you hit your late 40's.
Vicodin is the only temporary relief I can count on, so i try to use them only when the pain is so bad I can't stand it because doctors don't like to keep you on it for very long if they're nice enough to prescribe it at all. A med called Arthrotec is also helpful, but not as much as a narcotic painkiller. Arthrotec is a NSAID, if I remember correctly, but it's not as hard on your stomach and liver as the other NSAID's. It's pretty strong stuff, or so says my GP. He also prescribed Flexeril, but that makes me loopy and I can't take it often. It's not overly helpful, anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have the grinding of teeth, but that part is from Paxil.
The popping jaw part I notice most after I run - that part is scary because I try to eat something and it happens.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I've got that, as well as nocturnal bruxism (nighttime teeth grinding), for which I wear a guard. I still feel like the damage has been done to my teeth, though, and is getting worse... they're really worn down, and have been hurting more and more. They also don't line up (upper and lower) anymore... so much for all that $$$ my mom spent on orthodontia when I was a teenager...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I suspect I might have it because I sometimes get a crackling/popping noise in my ear when I eat something and it drives me crazy. I grind my teeth when I'm asleep too. I have woken up and found myself doing that. Somebody said to me maybe it is water in my ear, but I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

yeah I might also have TMJ, everytime I open my mouth there's a clicking sound in my ears. I've always thought it was just normal but sometimes it gets real annoying


----------



## thor1234 (Sep 8, 2006)

I had TMJ problems due to tension and muscle spasms in my face and jaw. I tried a guard, didn't work, jaw still hurt. Then I tried taking Valium at night, after someone on the healthboards for TMJ recommended it. Did that for about a month and the tension and pain went away. Haven't taken valium since then. Just an FYI.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

A close friend in high school thought he had TMJ. I heard him talking about it constantly. I think he thought it was exotic, or something, to have this condition. :roll 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

The store bought kind that are like $25 suck & yep the custom made ones from the dentist are not much better. Sometimes I thought I was clenching my teeth even more wearing it at night, it makes breathing through your mouth very difficult. I know when I've really been grinding them when I wake up & it feels like when I open my mouth my teeth are being unhinged from being clenched together for so long & the clicking, snapping, the headaches...the teeth imprints on the sides of my tongue.


----------



## KattyKimK (Mar 13, 2009)

I have had TMJ almost all of my life. My jaw clicks when I eat, but it has never caused me any pain. 
Is there a chance that pain may start to occur over time?


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I have pretty extreme TMJ. I just live with it. I was supposed to get surgery at some point, but they are terrible at telling you what you're supposed to do. Apparently I was supposed to call someone or something, but the people at the ortho made it so unclear that I guess I never got my appointment. That's okay, I don't want surgery anyway. I hate the thought. There is a fairly unobtrusive surgery called Scope, but I don't want someone poking a hole through my jaw, thank you very much. Besides, it's not a hundred percent, my TMJ would likely just come back.

I have a lot of scar tissue built up in my jaw, basically. I've been clenching my teeth at night since I was a child. A few years ago the orthodontist froze my face and ripped some of the scar tissue apart with his hands for me. That way I was able to open my mouth a little wider, because the scar tissue stiffens my jaw so I have limited movement in it. I have a hard time chewing many foods. And I've been far beyond the popping noises for years. 

If your jaw clicks or pops when you eat, consider yourself lucky! I've never even heard of anyone having TMJ as bad as me. It's kind of sucky, but honestly I'm so used to it now I hardly notice anymore.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I also have TMJ... I have a feeling it is from taking Paxil... it comes and goes... but I am always in some kind of discomfort from it...


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

My jaw has always popped when I eat. Its sometimes painful and locks up. Since going on Zoloft its been worse coz Im constantly clinching my jaw. 

Ive never actually been to a dentist (apart from the school one when I was little). I dont think Ive got problems with my teeth, not that I can see anyhow, but my jaw is a problem.:|


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Never been diagnosed right even after going to a doctor or dentist and he just said Don't grit your teeth and did nothing more. It started when I was 15 and I still have it. Sometimes it is tighter and it pops-really both sides but the right side is the worst.


----------



## dental2009 (Jul 22, 2009)

kate2 said:


> Does anybody else out there have TMJ (jaw popping, teeth grinding, etc)? I've had it since childhood, and my dentist pointed out that I have a bony buildup under my tongue from it. Weird. It's not that big a deal, but can give me pretty bad headaches in the morning (from grinding at night) and affects my sleep. There's no cure, so if anyone's tried anything that's actually helped, I'd much appreciate hearing about it.


Hi kate2,

For your teeth grinding and what sounds like jaw-clenching, I would recommend checking out a One-Size fits all mouth guard. I ran into a similar situation you are in. I googled different mouth guard providers and I found TotalGard to be the best. MY mouth guard from them has eliminated my pain and they are affordable.

- Dave


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I have jaw problems and am currently taking a relaxant to ease the pain and stiffness. They are now using Botox to treat TMJ and this might be a good thing to look into for some temporary relief.


----------



## dental2009 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anxiety75 said:


> Never been diagnosed right even after going to a doctor or dentist and he just said Don't grit your teeth and did nothing more. It started when I was 15 and I still have it. Sometimes it is tighter and it pops-really both sides but the right side is the worst.


Have you ever tried wearing a night guard to prevent your teeth grinding/jaw clenching?

Talk to your dentist/doctor first, but read below:

If you continue to grind/clench your teeth, you will wear down your teeth and will have massive pain .. I would recommend checking out in purchasing a non-expensive One-Size fits all night guard.

One-Size Night Guards (night, sports, general, etc.) are definitely a viable option, if you are experiencing grinding, clenching, or bruxism. I would recommend checking out www.totalgard.com - They have some great night guards that eliminate the issues I mentioned earlier. They are a proven distributor online and everyone seems satisfied with the company. Their night guards range from $10.95-24.95. Custom mouth guards from your doctor can range from $300-500+ .. I hope this helps!

Dave


----------



## asdrolet (Feb 27, 2010)

*Tmj*

I have been diagnosed with tmjd and am still learning about it. I have chewed tobbacco for around 20 years and when I first started feeling pain in my neck and jaw, I thought for sure it was throat cancer. After blood work, MRI and an x-ray from my dentist I was cleared of that. I still have major anxiety issues with it though. My doctor has given me Zoloft ( which doesn't seem to do anything) and Ativan. The Ativan seems to work but I cant take it during the day because I work with heavy equipment. The pain is 24/7 and moves all over the place. Sometimes my tongue feels like its on fire, or my left ear feels like its full of water. I had a nice acrylic mouth piece made because I grind and clench my teeth at night. It doesn't seem to be helping with the pain though, when I wake up in the morning my jaw feels like I just ate a 10 pound bag of beef jerky. I heard Zanex might be a better route to take. Has anybody else heard of this?


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I want to try hypnotism. I just had a surgery for TMJ, it might help the symptoms, but not the actual process of clenching, so no matter what it will always come back, unless I stop the habit. The habit I've had since childhood, so I can't think of any other option.


----------



## littledippr86 (Feb 28, 2010)

I grind at night. I wear a flexible clear thing that my doctor made for me. It doesn't stop me from grinding but it helps my teeth a little. Sometimes I wake up with a bad headache from it.


----------



## asdrolet (Feb 27, 2010)

*tmj*

My throat has been jacked up for around 2.5 weeks now and is starting to show swelling on the outside. Just one more lovely symtome of this crap. I cant wait until its gone......if ever.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Can TMJ cause symptoms of depression?


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

I've had a TMJ disorder for a few years now, it's not so bad as it was, I can definately feel it worse when I am stressed or depressed.

I usually just do jaw exercises in those situations, which helps a bit.


----------



## shygirl86 (May 17, 2007)

I don't think i have TMJ, but i do have jaw popping/locking, teeth grinding, and aching during the day. I think for me it is stress related, and i was advised to get more exercise to help with that. If it is symptoms of stress, then i guess just try to minimise the stress in any way you can. Good luck


----------



## Bellajames16 (Dec 18, 2010)

*tmj*

i noticed my jaw wasa clicking one day and decided to research what my friend said about TMJ but i dont have the pain im my jaw but i do have the popping on both sides could it be stress related and not 
TMJ at all. If stress should i do relaxing excersises and or not just maybe facial excersizes. Please help if you what to do.:get


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I was just speaking with my boss the other day about the fact that everyone calls it TMJ. What does it mean exactly? Temporomandibular joint. and EVERYONE has it. If you have a problem with your TMJ, then you have a TMJD, Temporomandibular joint DISORDER


----------



## Bellajames16 (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay so if you dont have the pain or anythingelse besides the clicking and popping its not TMJ:int


----------



## cluelezz (Dec 20, 2010)

I clench in the daytime and at night. I honestly can't even remember how to relax my jaw. I try to and it doesn't ever feel "right." I used a nightguard for a while. It doesn't prevent clenching. It just absorbs all the pressure to lessen the pain and prevent teeth wear. But since I clench when I'm awake too, it doesn't really help a ton.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I dunno if it's TMJ but I know my right jaw is out of alignment, when I open my mouth I feel it grind against something, and when I close it there's a kind of 'jolt' where is 'clicks' back into place. It feels pretty weird, but luckily it doesn't hurt much. It does ache if I talk a lot (that doesn't happen much) and from excessive kissing.  

My dentist made a mouth guard especially molded to my teeth, but it's huge and it makes me drool when I wear it, so there's no way I can wear/sleep with it in without choking or drowning in my own drool, so I only wear it when my jaw hurts.

I don't even know if it's possible to fix it or not. I suppose it would probably involve surgery or something.


----------



## Bellajames16 (Dec 18, 2010)

Definitley do not want surgery


----------



## judieh (Jul 18, 2011)

*strongly headaches*

Hey.. I'm not sure that I post in correct page, but I'm new in this forum and I hope that you will forgive me if I wrong.. Well..

I'm suffering from headaches for 2 years, but for one week I have a strongly headaches. I can't resist. One friend recommended me to go at the Dr Elliott Alpher clinic, but i'm not sure if to go there. Do you know more about this doctor? Please help me. His webpage is http://www.jawpainhelp.com . Lot of people say me that this doctor treats craniofacial pain, tmj disorders etc. But I want to be sure that is the best doctor.


----------



## genevathistime (Jul 18, 2011)

Yup. It sucks SO badly. I try to aviod really chewy stuff...


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

TMJ comes and goes for me. I have this weird tic that makes me need to flex my neck/throat muscles, in turn moving my jaw which upsets the TMJ. It is SO freakin' painful it acts up, I can barely eat food without intense pain. I feel sorry for those of you who have to deal with it 24/7


----------

